# Mind if I join you?



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi all,

I've been posting for a while on the over 40's ttc but having found out that I have no chance of conceiving with my own eggs, we made the big decision and have our first appointment at Ceram for donor eggs on the 17th March, so I thought it would be nice to join the abroadies.

Flights, hotel and car hire all booked so we are now just waiting for our first consultation but take a lot of comfort in all the information we have found here and are really looking forward to it and hopeful that it will give us a different route to try and the possibility of our much longed for baby.

Without boring you with all the details we have been ttc for three years, been through 3 failed IVF cycles (unexplained infertility) and the most recent one - despite me showing 5 good sized follied - resulted in zero eggs collected which is when our UK consultant told us DE was the only option really left.

Its been a roller coaster thats for sure but having heard all the benefits in donor eggs i.e massively reduced chance of problems, abnormalities etc and having got my head around the fact that this wont actually be my eggs that are used we remain positive and excited.

We've booked ourself a long weekend whilst in Marbella so if nothing else we are looking forward to some quality time together, its been really tough over the last year.

I look forward to hearing all about everyone else's situations and would love to hear about specific successes with us oldies at Ceram.

Penny


----------



## badger b (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi Penny,

welcome!sorry to hear youve had a tough time of it,ivf is a total rollercoaster that i wouldnt wish on my worst enemy.glad to hear youre off to ceram,youll be in good hands there.there are lots of ladies who have had treatment there or just about to(myself included).ive heard nothing but praise for ruth and dr benito and staff there,im sure youll think the same.
good luck for your appointment.im there for donors ec around 26th march.
why not join us on the abroadies chat thread,lots going on there

once again, welcome!

badger
x


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi Penny
Good luck & welcome, we're all quite friendly really!!! (Promise)
Hope your stay is a short one and you can bring the BFP fairy with you...
Love
Lisa
xx


----------

